# Smoked Hawaiian salmon



## welshrarebit (Oct 20, 2014)

We have a fish here we call a Hawaiian salmon. One of our charters caught one, along with a mahi mahi, and wanted their picture taken with it but didn't want to eat it. So, I'll eat it!!! It's also called a rainbow runner.

The mahi went into the fish case but we don't sell rainbow runners...

So I filleted it and put some brown sugar and kosher salt mix to cure it for a couple of days. Then I'll put it under the walkin fan to form a peckacle, a peccipal, a pecapec,.. I'm gonna dry that sucka out!

Then I'll smoke it using pitmaster blend pellets and my amnts.

Any thoughts or suggestions...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 20, 2014






Edit: made the pics bigger. It's a pain to do from the phone!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2014)

I am in.   Curing and smoking fish is new for me.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2014)

If cold smoking I suggest putting some weights on the fillets while it cures.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2014)

Couple days sounds a bit long, if it's a mild fish for the cure. I usually do eight hours max even for salmon. That's using a 4:1 sugar to salt mix. When I do our rockfish and lingcod I go no longer then 6 hours. Gets  to salty otherwise. That's just my two cents.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 21, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> If cold smoking I suggest putting some weights on the fillets while it cures.



Hi Atomic, the first thing I thought of when I heard there was another hurricane coming was if you where visiting again! :biggrin:

What does the extra weight do? I done gravlox like that but never smoked fish??? Gravlox means something like grave fish (grave salmon?) because they buried it for a while to cure and that's why you put the weight on to simulate the buried effect. 

Yes I'm hoping to cold smoke this fish! It's very similar to a Hamachi and is great as sashimi. So, with a name of Hawaiian salmon I thought I'd try and smoke it just like a salmon...

Thanks for the input I learn something new every day here!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 21, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Couple days sounds a bit long, if it's a mild fish for the cure. I usually do eight hours max even for salmon. That's using a 4:1 sugar to salt mix. When I do our rockfish and lingcod I go no longer then 6 hours. Gets  to salty otherwise. That's just my two cents.



The first chance I'm gonna get to smoke this is Thursday because of my work schedule. If I get a good fish given to me I will call my wife to come down to pick it up. I tried to do a 4:1 sugar to salt ration but it might be closer to 3.5:1 (a bus pulled up to the fish market and I had to quickly get it done and on; that's why I didn't get a pic of that step).

I figured that if you put the sugar/salt mix on today it'll hold better until Thursday. Tomorrow I will rinse off whatever cure the fish didn't take and hold until Thursday. 

Any input on what I should smoke this on? I'm leaning towards the mini with the amnts in the charcoal basket, a block of ice on the lower shelf and the fish on a Qmat on the top shelf. I also have a WSM 22.5, a Weber 22.5 kettle, a COS and a Weber gasser as other options.

P.S. I know your two cents is worth a lot more than that! I've seen your smokes and just a heads up there's a job opening here... 

Thumbs Up


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I am in.   Curing and smoking fish is new for me.



Thanks super mod! I"ve been smoking and curing fish for a long time but until I found this site I realized that I wasn't doing it correctly!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Hi Atomic, the first thing I thought of when I heard there was another hurricane coming was if you where visiting again! :biggrin:
> 
> What does the extra weight do? I done gravlox like that but never smoked fish??? Gravlox means something like grave fish (grave salmon?) because they buried it for a while to cure and that's why you put the weight on to simulate the buried effect.
> 
> ...


Neh...if I ain't there no real hurricane happens.

Exactly...this is how lox (gravlox too) is done. The reason for the weights is to squeeze out moisture since the fish won't be cooked. Otherwise you have to dry it a little longer - and that will change the texture of the outer layer.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 21, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Couple days sounds a bit long, if it's a mild fish for the cure. I usually do eight hours max even for salmon. That's using a 4:1 sugar to salt mix. When I do our rockfish and lingcod I go no longer then 6 hours. Gets to salty otherwise. That's just my two cents.


Agreed 100%.  All my smoked Salmon dishes are never brined longer than 6-7 hours which would be for thick filets.  My Jerky and nuggets are brined far less.

Yes, smoked gravlax is wonderful stuff.  You simply make the gravlax as typical then cold smoke it for 2-3 hours.  Yum.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the all the help and tips!

I started this while I was between jobs so I couldn't do anything anout the curing time. I went into my am job and rinsed off whatever cure wasn't absorbed and wrapped it up so that tomorrow it'll get put under the fan. Then Thursday I'll smoke it. 

One of my coworkers took one of the fillets home and ate it last night and said it was incredible. 

Here's what it looks like now with about 16 hours of cure...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 21, 2014






I'll be smoking this one soon as well...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 21, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 23, 2014)

This winter weather is killing me!!! 80 degrees and not a cloud in the sky... So, I have to wait for sunset to get it smoking.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 23, 2014






I'm using my amnts with pitmaster choice pellets and my WSM 22,5. If this doesn't turn out it costed me nothing...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh how delicious this must be!!!!! Happy Friday!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see and hear how it turned out


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks good to me


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> This winter weather is killing me!!! 80 degrees and not a cloud in the sky... So, I have to wait for sunset to get it smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can send some of our wet weather your way, been pouring buckets here the last three days!!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 24, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We can send some of our wet weather your way, been pouring buckets here the last three days!!!!



I never complain about rain! The more the bettah... If it doesn't rain I gotta buy feed for my cows.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 24, 2014)

I smoked it for between two and three hours. I got the amnts going and then had to pick up my daughter from the high school carpool and when I got back the tube went out. That has never happened before!!! Anyway, relit it and the next two hours were TBS heaven. 

The pitmaster choice pellets smelled just like coffee wood?!? After smoking I wrapped it up to rest over night and sampled some this morning...

I cut out the blood line and it passed the dog test.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 24, 2014


















016.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 24, 2014






Then I sliced some up and put on a cracker with cream cheese, some maui onions and capers...













018.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 24, 2014






It passed the daughter test as well! In fact she's bugging me that she wants more...

If any flies try and get some I'm gonna whack em with my super high tech rubbah slippah fly swattah...













019.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 24, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks awesome! I would use that as a lox substitute any day


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks Tasty!


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 6, 2014)

Got me some small yellowfin tunas...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Dec 6, 2014






Smoking on the mini with a amnts and pitmasters choice pellets...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2014)

And the bellies? Are you smoking those too?


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> And the bellies? Are you smoking those too?



I was trying for bellies but these fish were around two lbs. each! Each fillet is about four oz. I almost went down to the fish market today because we were suppose to have three "good size" big eye tunas coming in today! I'm guessing good size means around 100 lbs... I'll ask my buddy there to try and save me some bellies!

Edit: the capt. caught these fish for live bait to catch bigger fish... Must have worked because he also brought in a 300 lb. marlin!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 6, 2014)

So gorgeous! Happy weekend!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

